# FINALLY, My Huffy Corvair pics!!



## Crazybikelady (Oct 21, 2013)

Here they are!


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Oct 21, 2013)

Beautiful bike in really really nice condition!


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 21, 2013)

I agree, really nice bike in pretty amazing condition.  I rarely see 1960's Huffy's in this nice of condition.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks guys! Does anyone know how to open up the tank on it?


----------

